# action replay for DS



## toggle (Jul 19, 2009)

son has one of these.

he tried manually inputting a code into his ds and it seems to ahve wiped his action replay.

so we go to look to install the software to upload codes back onto the action replay and the bloody d: drive on this bloody comp isn't talking to me. 

so, I've managed to find a link to download the cd, but while i can find the bit in the file to run the software, it tells me i need NDS drivers. 

and that is where i'm stuck. 

Googling for help takes me to a download for a file called ndalink.inf. i try to open that, it opens as a text file. 

Can anyone help me before this boy sulks even more that he actually has to play his ds games without cheating.


----------



## Addy (Jul 19, 2009)

Bin the action replay cart and get an R4 cart, thet way he can have free games and cheats.


----------



## toggle (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm not buying him more stuff and he dosen't have the money.

any helpful suggestions?


----------



## Addy (Jul 19, 2009)

toggle said:


> any helpful suggestions?


 
That was a helpfull suggestion, but if you wanna get arsey, well fuck you !!!


----------



## toggle (Jul 19, 2009)

Addy said:


> That was a helpfull suggestion, but if you wanna get arsey, well fuck you !!!



what a truly charming person you are, the information i've given should tell you that i've already tried google.

telling me to throw out the piece of kit I'm trying to fix is NOT a helpful suggestion. it's being a twat


----------



## Addy (Jul 19, 2009)

wasting time trying in vain to do something to obviously dont have a clue about is a bit stupid.
I could point you to the information you need, but your arsey attitude to my alternative suggestion makes me think...meh!...fuck him!
My option would be a potentialy profitable one for yourself if you could be bothered to take your head out your arse and enquire a bit more....but is seems like you dont understand how conversation works.

have a pleasant evening


----------



## toggle (Jul 19, 2009)

Addy said:


> wasting time trying in vain to do something to obviously dont have a clue about is a bit stupid.
> I could point you to the information you need, but your arsey attitude to my alternative suggestion makes me think...meh!...fuck him!
> My option would be a potentialy profitable one for yourself if you could be bothered to take your head out your arse and enquire a bit more....but is seems like you dont understand how conversation works.
> 
> have a pleasant evening



tit


----------



## toggle (Jul 19, 2009)

is there anyone who can help me fix my son's action replay?

the bit of kit he bought with his own pocket money, that neither of us can afford to replace?


----------



## Addy (Jul 19, 2009)

ndalink.inf is a .inf file....an information file for device management.
Put it in C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers and let the software find it (or point it to it when it asks for drivers)


----------



## bmd (Jul 20, 2009)

There's an image of the entire Action Replay cd here. 

And instructions on how to use it are in the thread I go that link from.

If you don't want to install Daemon Tools then just install Winrar and extract the AR cd file and then run the install file. Or just burn the file to cd.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 20, 2009)

toggle said:


> what a truly charming person you are, the information i've given should tell you that i've already tried google.
> 
> telling me to throw out the piece of kit I'm trying to fix is NOT a helpful suggestion. it's being a twat



Addy is one of the most helpful people on here, I can't thank him enough for the suggestion and tech support he's given.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 20, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Addy is one of the most helpful people on here, I can't thank him enough for the suggestion and tech support he's given.



I totally agree, Addy is a star.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jul 20, 2009)

Me too.


----------



## Addy (Jul 20, 2009)

awwww thanks guys <blushes>

I guess I was a little bit, hmm, abrupt with my response.
I've had a tough week decorating the house were about to sell and looking at all the gremalins in the house we have just bought.

Appologies toggle, but I stand by my first post and IT IS GOOD ADVICE ;-)


----------



## Addy (Jul 21, 2009)

So mr(s?) toggle, have you fixed it?


----------



## toggle (Jul 21, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Addy is one of the most helpful people on here, I can't thank him enough for the suggestion and tech support he's given.



ti's a shame he had to start giving me shit before coming up with a useful response. 

it's just a bloody common response to get when asking for help with computer/console kit, someone trying to lord it over them that their gadget is better than your gadget, it gets a bit tedious. 

for the record, I'm a single mum, coping on benefits with 3 kids and my son saved up his own pocket money for that bit of kit that now seems not to be working. I could take it back to the shop and whine that it's broken and put on the waterworks and have my daughters whine loudly enough taht they will offer me a refund just to get me to go away. I'd rather teach the kid that it's best to try and fix a bit of kit before you start whining. part of that is about the respect for his kit i want him to have before i cough up enough dosh for a lappy that will hopefully last him the 5 years of secondary school. His attitude and care of his ds is a test run for me spending probably 400 quid on him.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2009)

toggle said:


> ti's a shame he had to start giving me shit before coming up with a useful response.
> 
> it's just a bloody common response to get when asking for help with computer/console kit, someone trying to lord it over them that their gadget is better than your gadget, it gets a bit tedious.
> 
> for the record, I'm a single mum, coping on benefits with 3 kids and my son saved up his own pocket money for that bit of kit that now seems not to be working. I could take it back to the shop and whine that it's broken and put on the waterworks and have my daughters whine loudly enough taht they will offer me a refund just to get me to go away. I'd rather teach the kid that it's best to try and fix a bit of kit before you start whining. part of that is about the respect for his kit i want him to have before i cough up enough dosh for a lappy that will hopefully last him the 5 years of secondary school. His attitude and care of his ds is a test run for me spending probably 400 quid on him.



His initial response was fine imo, he had no way of knowing what your circumstance was. Typically people that post in the tech forums appreciate the free advice and support given. He's already apologised for his arsey reciprocal post. What more do you want?


----------



## Addy (Jul 21, 2009)

toggle said:


> *1. ti's a shame he had to start giving me shit before coming up with a useful response. *
> 
> *2. it's just a bloody common response to get when asking for help with computer/console kit, someone trying to lord it over them that their gadget is better than your gadget, it gets a bit tedious. *
> 
> *3. for the record, I'm a single mum, coping on benefits with 3 kids and my son saved up his own pocket money for that bit of kit that now seems not to be working. I could take it back to the shop and whine that it's broken and put on the waterworks and have my daughters whine loudly enough taht they will offer me a refund just to get me to go away. I'd rather teach the kid that it's best to try and fix a bit of kit before you start whining. part of that is about the respect for his kit i want him to have before i cough up enough dosh for a lappy that will hopefully last him the 5 years of secondary school. His attitude and care of his ds is a test run for me spending probably 400 quid on him*.


 
*1. *I only responded arsey to your _*'any helpful suggestions'*_ response.

*2.* I wasn't trying to 'lord it' about anything, I was offering another resolution to the problem. **see note*

*3.* I couldn't care less about your circumstances, i'll treat everyone equally.

** note*
How many games does your kid own? How much have you spent on games so far? How often have you said 'no, you cant have we cant afford it?

My initial suggestion would allow you to buy another device that will store up to 60 games on a single cartridge along with having cheat options, that would only ever cost you less than 1 full priced game... you could sell your other games and AR cart to fund it.
...and all future games could be aquired for free.

no loss to me only my time making these posts, and it doesn't encourage me to continue to offer advice when its requested... I only do information spoonfeeding to those that warrant it.

Back to my last question, Have you fixed it?


----------



## toggle (Jul 22, 2009)

nope, I haven't fixed it because young man couldn't be seperated from the damn thing. when he brings gadget to me, I'll fix it


----------

